# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Hamidi (Breda)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Hamidi

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Haagse Beemden, Breda

Adres: Spank 120, Breda


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Hamidi?*

----------

